# Altrimenti



## pattyfashiion

Questa è solamente la conferma che la nostra mente archivia le informazioni tramite l'uso delle immagini ma esse devono essere nitide, chiare, altrimenti rischiano di perdere particolari importanti.  ​​ 
Tentativo: 


Esa es solo la confirmación de que nuestra mente guarda las informaciones gracias a las imagenes, pero estas deben ser limpias, claras, de lo contrario se corre el riesgo de perder grandes detalles.


Grazie per qualsiasi suggerimento.


----------



## Agró

pattyfashiion said:


> Questa è solamente la conferma che la nostra mente archivia le informazioni tramite l'uso delle immagini ma esse devono essere nitide, chiare, altrimenti rischiano di perdere particolari importanti.  ​
> Tentativo:
> 
> 
> Esa es solo la confirmación de que nuestra mente guarda las informaciones gracias a las imagenes, pero estas deben ser limpias, claras, de lo contrario se corre el riesgo de perder grandes detalles.
> 
> 
> Grazie per qualsiasi suggerimento.



Yo no cambiaría nada, pero acentuaría algunas palabras (sólo, imágenes). Está muy bien así.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Grazie mille agrò.


----------



## gatogab

pattyfashiion said:


> Questa è solamente la conferma che la nostra mente archivia le informazioni tramite l'uso delle immagini ma esse devono essere nitide, chiare, altrimenti rischiano di perdere particolari importanti. ​
> 
> Tentativo:
> 
> 
> Esta es solo la confirmación de que nuestra mente guarda las informaciones gracias a las imagenes, pero estas deben ser limpias, claras, de lo contrario/en caso contrario se corre el riesgo de perder importantes particulares.
> 
> 
> Grazie per qualsiasi suggerimento.


 gg


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

O una combinazione:

"...se corre el riesgo de perder detalles importantes".

Saluti.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Grazie a tutti ragazzi.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Me gusta lo que propone Giorgo de decir "detalles importantes". Por otro lado, en español puedes poner "nítidas", en vez de limpias.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## pattyfashiion

Grazie mille Ant.


----------



## Neuromante

...mediante el uso de imágenes...
...perder detalles importantes.


*Particulares* en español es adjetivo no sustantivo


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> ...mediante el uso de imágenes...
> ...perder detalles importantes.
> 
> 
> *Particulares* en español es adjetivo no sustantivo


Pare che lo sia anche in italiano.
gg


----------



## Neuromante

En este caso es sustantivo, mira la frase.

Corresponde al español *Detalle.*
No me imagino a Alba Chiara colgándose a un "señor privado" de la cara, "solo para hacerse notar"


----------



## Hermocrates

gatogab said:


> Pare che lo sia anche in italiano.
> gg



In italiano può essere sostantivo o aggettivo, a seconda del contesto.  

Rye


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> En este caso es sustantivo, mira la frase.
> 
> Corresponde al español *Detalle. Pare tu abbia ragione*
> 
> No me imagino a Alba Chiara colgándose a un "señor privado" de la cara, "solo para hacerse notar" Quì mi sono perso. Non riesco a seguirti. Fa niente?


 
gg


----------



## Antpax

ryenart said:


> In italiano può essere sostantivo o aggettivo, a seconda del contesto.
> 
> Rye


 
Ciao,

En español también .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> gg


 Possibile non hai mai sentito "Alba Chiara" di Vasco Rossi?


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Possibile non hai mai sentito "Alba Chiara" di Vasco Rossi?


Risposta PM
gg


----------

